
Bangor Savings Bank moving to a new campus - edburdo
http://bangordailynews.com/2017/06/26/business/bangor-savings-bank-moving-to-new-headquarters-on-bangor-waterfront/
======
chrisbennet
Why is a local bank of general interest to HN readers? Am I missing something?

